# Accounting Majors?



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

I've had a rocky few years trying to figure out what I want to do.

I took Criminology @ Ryerson... dropped.
I took Political Science @ York... dropped.
I've come to accept that finding a job with a general Liberal Arts degree will be very hard.

So I'm going to try out Accounting. I very much enjoyed accounting in Grades 11/12 and the main reason I didn't take it in university was because I didn't take the economics/business courses that should have accompanied my accounting courses. Also because I didn't know whether my math would cut it or not...I ended up getting 87 in Calculus but I forgot EVERYTHING.

I liked accounting, it was fun for me and I excelled in it. I hated Grade 11 Economics. I didn't take any other business courses so I wouldn't know if I would have liked business.

What high school prerequisites do you need in order to major in Accounting? Also, how hard is university accounting? and is the general ed math a lot harder than high school Grade 12 math? (I never liked math, don't think I understood it, I just happened to memorize and pass with an A and forgot it all)

I havn't been in high school for a long long time so I've forgotten a lot of stuff. 

Ultimately I want to go to law school, but I need a backup and this wil be my backup.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

OR should I just stick with Liberal Arts degree in "Law And Society"?

The problem is, if I have a crap *** GPA or low LSAT scores, I'm screwed and stuck with that degree.

Help!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Accounting is a strong field right now. It would make a great backup. I'd stick with that, especially if you like doing it.

And don't worry about all that high school pre-req stuff. It's pretty much useless once you get there.


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

Well if I would you, I would look at the Schools Accounting Program, because Each school is different. 

It really doesnt matter about taking High School stuff classes. 

For me I will be an Accounting major, IM only a sophomore right now. But I have took Financial and Managerial Accounting. They was fairly easy for me, I got an A and B in the class. 

Math Courses you need to take: 
I had to take Pre Calculus Algebra/College Algebra
Business Calculus
Statistics
Than I had to take Micro and Marco Economics. I didnt do to well in those classes, I barely got out with a C. Economics isnt my thing. 

But like I said, each University/Business School is different. So check Accounting Program Catalog or the schools website.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I am an Econ/Accounting major. In Ontario you only need English, Calc and possibly data management to get into most Business programs (where you can later major in accounting). 

I don't think it's that hard so far and I'm in my 3rd year. You don't take most of your accounting courses until the 4th year though. In the first 3 years you take all sorts of different business related courses. 

You will still need to take Econ courses for an Accounting degree, in your first and second years. University Econ is a lot better than high school Econ though.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Teehee said:


> I've had a rocky few years trying to figure out what I want to do.
> 
> I took Criminology @ Ryerson... dropped.
> I took Political Science @ York... dropped.
> ...


I'm an accountant. Financial accounting and managerial accounting aren't too bad. Intermediate and Advanced accounting are very tough courses. You will also probably need to take corporate finance which some people find very tough as well. You don't need strong math skills to excel in accounting. Finance on the other hand can be somewhat tough depending on how the professor presents it.


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

dax said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a rocky few years trying to figure out what I want to do.
> ...


I heard Intermediate Accounting was very hard. How long you been in Accountant? How do you like the career?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Cmwright said:


> dax said:
> 
> 
> > Teehee said:
> ...


Well the first half of intermediate isn't bad- it's sort of a tougher version of financial. The second half of intermediate can get very tough. And then you have advanced accounting with mergers and consolidated balance sheets yikes. Accounting is ok but I never really meant for it to be my career. I want to get a graduate degree in finance in a few years. Right now I am an accountant for a finance company so I am picking up some of the finance stuff which is good because thats more where I want to be.


----------

